# Woodworking Show Dallas, Tx. L.J. Meet Up?



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I was looking around for woodworking expo's or something similar close to me and stumbled across one that is coming to Dallas in October. I mentioned something to my wife and I have a green light to partake in a weekend full woodworking exploration & a road trip to boot….lol

I got to thinking I couldn't be the only L.J. attending, and thought this may be a great chance for some of us Texas (or surrounding area) Lumber Jock to finally shake the hands of some friendly names. I just thought it may be a cool idea.

Here is the link to the show : "The Wood Working Shows"

Looks like the date is October 22-24, 2010 so maybe this will be enough heads up for anyone wanting to attend. I have never had a chance to see anything like this so I don't know what to expect really. I do know the main site tells of a bunch of clinics on all sorts of topics (I am always down for learning some new stuff), demonstrations, drawings, etc…

Just wanted to drop a line to see what some of my fellow Texas L.J. thought. I have nothing specifically in mind other than the location. It could be as simple as us meeting at the show, or meeting up at a restaurant after, etc… Just thinking out loud here….


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

Maveric, I'm so there! I've been jonesing for something like this ever since I moved here from Phoenix 6 years ago.

McKinney Tx.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cool to hear Russ. I have put a bug in the ear of a few other Texas L.J. before posting this up and looks like we may have a few going in on this. Hopefully this pans out. I think it will be pretty cool….

We need to start brainstorming ideas on what we could do. Like I mentioned earlier it could be as simple as meeting there at the show… or snagging dinner at a local restaurant that evening.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Also in McKinney. Put me down as a definite maybe.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm gonna see if I can make it up from Austin.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome to see some more maybes.

Hey Russ, how long of a drive is that for you? I know I will be looking at roughly a 3 hour drive to make it.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dan, I'll have a very similar commute. Looks like we were supposed to go to Ren Faire in Plantersville so it's up in the air right now. I'm a little bummed.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll be there with the DFW Scrollers.


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

Put me down for a "wanna be there". Cynthia and I are alway ready for an RV excursion.

Michael in Tulsa


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, I will make it, looks like Mav, Russ, and Cozmo seem prettty much for sure, I google-earthed the area did not see a whole lot of eateries around but, hey, anything is cool with me. (West End, Hooter's (I Like the Wings , Good SteakHouse… hehe) ...( good backyard LJ BBQ will be on the list)....but maybe next year….

FX


----------



## rldunlap (Jul 22, 2010)

I would love to go, but can't this time. :-(


----------



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope this works for you guys. I plan on going to the one here in southern California.


----------



## Manasseh (Sep 23, 2010)

Post up a time and place to meet and I am in. And Frank, let's talk about that cool coop you have on native woods.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I "Really" hate to have to bail on this one, but I had a few things turn up that is going to make where I can't go. You know how it goes… Just ain't no fun being a grown up sometimes…lol

Now in saying that I expect to see a bunch of pictures. Be sure to keep us fellow Lumber Jocks informed on how it was.


----------

